
The Sleeping Dragon Has Awoken, And Is Filled With A Terrible Resolve - decentrality
http://www.rubymotion.com/news/2019/03/01/the-sleeping-dragon-has-awoken.html
======
Animats
Title is way too dramatic.

Short version: some app creation tool group hired a few people.

------
curtis
I wasn't sure what RubyMotion was. If you are also wondering, here's what
Wikipedia [1] has to say:

> _RubyMotion is an IDE of the Ruby programming language that runs on iOS, OS
> X and Android. RubyMotion is an open-sourced commercial product created by
> Laurent Sansonetti for HipByte and is based on MacRuby for OS X. RubyMotion
> adapted and extended MacRuby to work on platforms beyond OS X._

> _RubyMotion apps execute in an iOS simulator alongside a read-eval-print
> loop (REPL) for interactive inspection and modification. 3rd-party
> Objective-C libraries can be included in a RubyMotion project, either
> manually or by using a package manager such as CocoaPods. Programs are
> statically compiled into machine code by use of Rake as its build and
> execution tool._

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RubyMotion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RubyMotion)

------
jitl
Title was great, article was great news. Y’all grouchy HN types need to
lighten up and allow some fun.

As a Rubyist, this is exciting. Language I use is getting an improved LLVM
compiler. Better tools that put native, non-Cordova mobile app development
within my reach.

------
matt4077
The title is comically grandiose as far as I can tell. Which isn't easy b/c
the text is rather verbose, and far too inside-basebally.

I was expecting some license changes or similar to be hidden between the
lines. But it appears RubyMotion was commercial even before?

~~~
masonic
It's a paraphrased version of a quote often attributed to Admiral Isoroku
Yamamoto after the Pearl Harbor attack.

------
mdekkers
Reading the title I was sure that China did something, and now all our base
are belong to them.

"We are something Ruby related, and we did something with our business
structure" was a real letdown.

